# Post your HDDLife here



## 0x0000007b (Jul 23, 2012)

Mines here:








Administrators and Forum Moderators: Please do not close this thread, this thread is created for non-commercial use only.

Members: Please do not post your SSD health here, because the HDDLife is designed for hard disk drives only.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 23, 2012)

I would post my HDDLife results for my Samsung HD502HI, but the application says I have no HDDs with S.M.A.R.T., which is interesting seeing as how AIDA64 and Crystal Disk Info read the drives S.M.A.R.T. info quite well.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is there even a point in downloading and installing yet another program that just reads S.M.A.R.T. data?


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 24, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Is there even a point in downloading and installing yet another program that just reads S.M.A.R.T. data?



Probably not, but I gave it try out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2012)

It would be nice if it could tell you when its going to fail. Like the day before you could buy a new drive.  I would download that


----------



## agent00skid (Jul 24, 2012)

Apparently got 63% from bad spin up time on both... Not really sure that worries me greatly.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems alright, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is my second hand WD that i got yrs and yrs ago at a LAN for $30 i think.

Not bad i must say


----------



## 0x0000007b (Jul 25, 2012)

gdallsk said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120723/HDDLifePR.png
> 
> Seems alright, but I'm not sure.



Lowest health and performance I ever seen in this forum.

Post by: gdallsk


----------



## R00kie (Jul 25, 2012)

0x0000007b said:


> Lowest health and performance I ever seen in this forum.
> 
> Post by: gdallsk



works kinda good. Any chance I can increase it?


----------



## 0x0000007b (Jul 25, 2012)

*Reply*



gdallsk said:


> works kinda good. Any chance I can increase it?



There's no chance to increase it, if hard drive has bad and damaged sectors will decrease the hard drive's health a lot. Better replace the hard drive. 

Or you can change the hard drive cable to newer and better one, also replace the controller to the newer and better one also. These will increase the hard drive's health.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Here goes mine




Is it Okay?


----------



## 0x0000007b (Jul 26, 2012)

gopal said:


> Here goes mine
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120725/HDDLIFETPU.jpg
> Is it Okay?



Yes.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

@0x0000007b; how did you manage to get the pic in bigger version without watermark?
The pic on OP one is smaller and one is bigger how?
The attach is only allow to get smaller how did you get the bigger one?


----------



## 0x0000007b (Jul 26, 2012)

*Reply*



gopal said:


> @0x0000007b; how did you manage to get the pic in bigger version without watermark?
> The pic on OP one is smaller and one is bigger how?
> The attach is only allow to get smaller how did you get the bigger one?



Use img code.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 26, 2012)

Meh, yet another program that reads SMART data. No way I'm paying for that.


----------



## gopal (Jul 26, 2012)

Yup, there is a program that reads the HDD and it's staus (same as HDDLIFE) forgot the name but it is something called HDD Health or something.
btw, i like HDDLife more then the other programs


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2012)

This WDC Green 500gb has been with me the longest and still running strong when u consider that it has been running almost 24-7 all it's life. it started out as my OS drive and now it's one of my storage for personal data and it also got my games on it plus a Windows 7 actually i never delete  and yes ino it may be time to change it, but not with these prices for a 500gig drive


----------



## defqon1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here is mine, is everything fine?

WD Caviar RE4 1tb


----------



## 0x0000007b (Jul 28, 2012)

*Reply*



defqon1 said:


> Here is mine, is everything fine?
> 
> WD Caviar RE4 1tb
> 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2198/hddlife.png



Fine, but if you change the drive controller or the drive cable, the health will be better.


----------



## gopal (Jul 28, 2012)

defqon1 said:


> Here is mine, is everything fine?
> 
> WD Caviar RE4 1tb
> 
> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/2198/hddlife.png



What?! 
1TB HDD and just one partition :shadedshu
Do yo have any idea what will happen if you have to format C: Drive(Which looks like the only drive to store data ) All you data will be gone, unless you have a backup


----------



## defqon1 (Jul 28, 2012)

0x0000007b said:


> Fine, but if you change the drive controller or the drive cable, the health will be better.





gopal said:


> What?!
> 1TB HDD and just one partition :shadedshu
> Do yo have any idea what will happen if you have to format C: Drive(Which looks like the only drive to store data ) All you data will be gone, unless you have a backup



How can I change the drive controller?
I have a backup of the important files, how many partitions it's better and what size?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Aug 3, 2012)

Mine is a Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C 250gigs at true 232gigs. 8M cache 7200rpm.
Spinning for now : 1 year, 1 month, 6 days, 8 hours
100% everything and running usuaaly at a 33-35 temp in my HTPC micro-atx case.


----------



## 0x0000007b (Aug 3, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> Mine is a Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C 250gigs at true 232gigs. 8M cache 7200rpm.
> Spinning for now : 1 year, 1 month, 6 days, 8 hours
> 100% everything and running usuaaly at a 33-35 temp in my HTPC micro-atx case.



Please post your HDDLife image by using img code.


----------

